# Snowblower for Colorado Type Snow



## MattGuyver (Dec 2, 2008)

OK, so as an engineer I tend to take research a little far- especially when I buy a piece of equipment. I recently moved from a 15 acre farm with a 1/4 mile long driveway to suburbia and last year my neighbors looked at me funny when I would break out my Ventrac articulating tractor with the snowblower attachment but they were thrilled when I'd have the entire cul-de-sac plowed in moments. (See picture below, if it works).

http://www.ventrac.com/products/ATTACHMENTS/KX522/photo.htm

I'm in a difficult situation regarding snow type and storm totals based on my front range location in Colorado- we get fluffy 'champagne powder' from now till spring and then heavy, wet snows in March. I'd say the average storm is around 6" but we will usually see a '2-footer' or better at least once / year.

I don't like to keep the tractor at home because it takes up the better part of a garage bay so it's time to buy a snow blower. I have a circle drive and an offshoot drive for a 4 car garage- not small but not huge either. I'm done shoveling by hand, grrr. I've looked at nearly all 2-stage machines and I'm leaning towards the Hondas. However, a good friend of mine has a Toro Snow Commander and he swears by it. It's a single stage but if / when they forecast the BIG ONE I can always haul my Ventrac over from the shop. There is a Snow Commander for sale in Denver for $650 that has supposedly only been run twice (2007 or 2008 model).

Sorry this went on so long but any help from the experts is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## svt2205 (Nov 4, 2008)

I can't offer you any opinion regarding the machines you mentioned. But I will say, avoid Ariens. The machine I have has been nothing but trouble. It eats 2 or 3 sets of drive and auger belts per season. This is the beginning of my 3rd season with it and it tossed the drive belt when I fired it up after summer storage. My local dealer would only "adjust" it and put new belts on. They did comment that Ariens changed the required belt and that should fix the problem. Well that was the claim after the original belt failed. 

Being an engineer, I can relate to digging into the little details. But I've learned, at least with the experience I've had, this doesn't always pay off...

Good luck with your selection


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

sounds like you need a plow to me...


----------



## MattGuyver (Dec 2, 2008)

Problem with a plow is storage. I have an amazing little 4x4 tractor (ventrac.com) as well as a Polaris RZR that have plows and even a snow blower but they take up all of my workspace in my home garage when they're not in use, which is 98% of the time. Otherwise they sit at my shop which is 5 miles away- close enough to drag out for the big storms but not worth trailering for anything under 12". 

What experience has anyone had with the Toro Snow Commander (Single Stage) compared to the 3650's? I know the 3650's are much lighter but I'm not going to loading / unloading much at all. 

Thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## Dodge2 (Nov 13, 2008)

How much would a nice ventrac like that set you back? I think they are some of the nicest small tractors on the market and I love how the attachments are on the front of them instead of the back like most tractors.


----------



## DEWFPO (Dec 15, 2008)

When it comes to wet, heavy snow your going to have a problem with any snowblower plugging. A plow works best for that muck. When it comes to the champagne powder, most any blower will work fine. BTDT. 

You could buy something like my neighbor has (a DR unit) with a snowblower (single stage) and can unhook and clip on the plow blade. Save space.

DEWFPO


----------

